# Has Anyone used this breeder? PA



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been searching for breeders in my area, but have not had great luck. I am willing to travel some distance to pick the dog up. I found this breeder about 4 hours away from me and was wondering if anyone has used them before or knows about them?

German Shepherd Dog Breeder in Pennsylvania - Shadowbrook Shepherds 

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where are exactly are you located?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like that they update pictures and their dogs look well cared for, however, I do not see pictures and info on their breeding dogs or OFA results. I dont like that


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

What type of line are you interested in? Would you want to do anything with your pup(tracking, sch, agility etc)?

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Would be my personal taste in dogs, but might work for the OP.

Really hard to tell as there is not enough information on the site to really research. No pedigrees, health testing information, title information, etc... And since the dogs are listed by call names only, no registered names, there is no way to look that information up independently. No way to really judge the dogs or breeder without those key points of data; pedigree, health testing, training/title information.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Would be my personal taste in dogs, but might work for the OP.
> 
> *Really hard to tell as there is not enough information on the site to really research. No pedigrees, health testing information, title information, etc... And since the dogs are listed by call names only, no registered names, there is no way to look that information up independently. No way to really judge the dogs or breeder without those key points of data; pedigree, health testing, training/title information.*


That was what I was trying to say, you said it about a billion times better. 

To the OP I would keep on looking if I were you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This breeder is near me. I've never heard anything about them one way or the other. They wouldn't be to my taste but if you are interested then you could call them and ask about health testing done on their breeding stock, health guarantees, contracts, etc.

What bothers me is that they "plan on showing in conformation/agility" in the near future, which tells me that their dogs have never really been tested. Also, they state their dogs are from German lines...which German lines? Show? or Working?


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Would be my personal taste in dogs, but might work for the OP.
> 
> Really hard to tell as there is not enough information on the site to really research. No pedigrees, health testing information, title information, etc... And since the dogs are listed by call names only, no registered names, there is no way to look that information up independently. No way to really judge the dogs or breeder without those key points of data; pedigree, health testing, training/title information.


Would it even be worth asking for that information? 

I am located in Maryland.


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

Kirchenwald is about 5 hours away from you. Kirchenwald Shepherds


----------



## fsklax31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, i will check them out!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you are looking for the black and tan/red colored GSDs - you have many choices - Kirchenwald in Pittsburgh, Silbersee and Haus Juris in MD/VA - plus many others who may have litters available now or soon...

try the breeder lists on 

www.germanshepherddog.com 

www.gsdca-wda.org

the WDA site has ads for litters as well

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html You read up on that too???


----------

